# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  oceve koji su bili (ili jesu) na porodiljnom trebamo

## ivarica

molim da mi se javi neki tata (ili zenamu   :Razz:  ) koji je bio na porodiljnom.
treba za clanak u vijesniku.

kako mi je komp doma van pogona, pliz posaljite poruku, mail ali i smsajte na rodin mob 091 586 3717

----------


## ivarica

podizem.

----------


## ivarica

podizem jer treba za jedan tv prilog   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Daj malo detalja.

----------


## ivarica

FadeIn

----------


## Davor

?

----------


## ivarica

FadeIn je producentska kuca koja pravi priloge za HTV, sigurno se sjecas onih pricica o curici Liri, o onim roditeljima koji zive u kamp kucici, o jeleni koja je rodila doma... odrade to vrhunski.

----------


## Davor

Kada? Odnosno, koliko hitno? U kojem terminu?

----------


## ms. ivy

uuu, ako je FadeIn sigurno će biti dobro!

----------


## ivarica

eto, davor je pristao, a sad trebam jos jednog tatu koji je TRENUTNO na porodiljnom

----------


## Davor

Pristao? Omekšalo me! ... dakle nazvalo me telefonom i omekšavalo neko vrijeme, a pristaju na sve. Ih, što tako ne nude kuće, aute, dobra zaposlenja...

----------


## Vodenjak

Jel' možete staviti termin emitiranja (mislim kad bude) da ne propustim pokazat dragom   :Grin:  ?!

----------


## ivarica

decki, cure, ima li jos koji tata?

----------


## ivarica

stavljam kontakte Marine Knezevic iz FadeIna, molim molim vas da vec nekako    :Kiss:    nagovorite muza, decka sto vec ko ima i da se javite
na
e-mail - marinaknezevic@net.hr 
i mob. 098/ 96 95 961

----------


## Davor

I... 0 bodova.
Dakle, sve smo se lijepo dogovorili, snimanje na trgu P. Krešimira 4. u 14h, par dana unaprijed sam pojasnio da to znači snimanje bez malca jer se u to vrijeme klonira i ujutro se sve potvrdilo...
U 13:45 ja taman dočekujem tramvaj kad zvoni morbitel, da jel' malac samnom, velim nije, a onda ništa.
Više nemam tako jako dobar dojam o FadeIn-u. Mogli su barem pojasniti što STVARNO žele, a ne ovako.
U buduće se odazivam samo ako mi se zaprijete debelim honorarom  :Wink:

----------


## ivana7997

uh, kao da si ti njih molio a ne oni tebe   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ivarica

zao mi je da je ispalo tako   :Sad:

----------

